# hey, i just realized this



## korhall (Jun 2, 2002)

hey, i just noticed that there is no national anthem in middle earth, this must be changed. a contest i say!


----------



## Gamil Zirak (Jun 3, 2002)

Why do they need a national anthem? There isn't one group of people in charge of the entire middle earth. If anything, each realm should have their own.


----------



## korhall (Jun 3, 2002)

silence, doubter. we will make it a global anthem then. you know what i mean.


----------



## Shadowfax (Jun 6, 2002)

Gondor's could be: "Valar save the King"

P.S. My tongue is firmly in cheek for this. I mean no disrespect to any nation.


----------



## Zale (Jun 6, 2002)

Great idea! Obviously we'd have to have one for each race or nation; we could get Cian to compose one for us in Sindarin or Quenya!


----------



## HLGStrider (Jun 7, 2002)

How about "Riding Through the Desert on a Horse with No Name?" from Rohan...
Or "Eorl-y One Morning"

"White Tree" for Gondor "White tree very pretty and the white tree flower is sweet, but we have to plant the fruit so its impossible to eat..."

Mordor is harder... "I see a Rainbow and I want to paint it black?"

boy, I'm not good at this.


----------



## ReadWryt (Jun 7, 2002)

I suppose Randy Newman's "Short People" would not be appropriate for Hobbiton...


----------



## HLGStrider (Jun 7, 2002)

Why not??? I love the idea... Of course, it would be short hobbits...


----------



## legoman (Jun 7, 2002)

> Mordor is harder... "I see a Rainbow and I want to paint it black?"



haha, perfect!


----------



## Rangerdave (Jun 7, 2002)

O'er the land of the short
and the home of big feet


Play ball

RD


----------



## HLGStrider (Jun 8, 2002)

And the battles red glare... 
The Corsairs screaming in Terror
Gave proof through the night
That Aragorn was finally there...


----------



## HLGStrider (Apr 26, 2005)

We ought to use our creative juices on this ancient thing .. .


----------



## Alatar (May 4, 2005)

Fangorn...We are the trees and we can move.
We realy are trees not like in macbeth.
If you doubt us we will trample you to your death.(tune of drunkan sailor)
Arnor... Sush we are here but don't tell sauron.
If anyone asks we're with elron...d(to tune of happy birthday sauron is now five sybles. take that composeing laws)
Dorwion..48 bottles of wine on the wall 48 bottles of wine...
Lindon..We are sailing, we are sailing..
Forodwaith...Were as cold as ice...
Umbar..What shall we do with the drunkan sailor...
Or.. its a pirate life for me.


> Lindon..We are sailing, we are sailing..


I love this one!


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (May 4, 2005)

korhall said:


> hey, i just noticed that there is no national anthem in middle earth...



No need — they have beer songs!

Barley


----------



## korhall (May 4, 2005)

a beer song is good... but eventually (heaven forbid) we will run out of beer and then what will we sing? soda songs? just doesn't have the same kick to it... an anthem is needed, a national beer song is a close second but the anthem is first


----------



## Inderjit S (May 4, 2005)

Gondor! Gondor, between the Mountains and the Sea!

West Wind blew there; the light upon the Silver Tree

Fell like bright rain in gardens of the Kings of old.

O proud walls! White towers! O winged crown and throne of gold!

O Gondor, Gondor! Shall Men behold the Silver Tree,

Or West Wind blow again between the Mountains and the Sea?


----------



## HLGStrider (Mar 16, 2006)

Looks cross-eyed at Jr for daring to be serious, even somewhat. . .


----------



## Majimaune (Mar 17, 2006)

Food, Glorious, food. (Oliver Twist) could be one for the Hobbits


----------

